# The "Final Solution"  (WWII series)



## Xenophon

The origin of the "Final Solution," the Nazi plan to exterminate the Jewish people, remains uncertain. What is clear is that the genocide of the Jews was the culmination of a decade of Nazi policy, under the rule of Adolf Hitler. The "Final Solution" was implemented in stages. After the June 1933 Nazi party rise to power, state-enforced racism resulted in anti-Jewish legislation, boycotts, "Aryanization," and finally the "Night of Broken Glass" pogrom, all of which aimed to remove the Jews from German society. After the beginning of World War II, anti-Jewish policy evolved into a comprehensive plan to concentrate and eventually annihilate European Jewry.

The Nazis established ghettos in occupied Poland. Polish and western European Jews were deported to these ghettos. During the German invasion of the Soviet Union in 1941, mobile killing squads (Einsatzgruppen) began killing entire Jewish communities. The methods used, mainly shooting or gas vans, were soon regarded as inefficient and as a psychological burden on the killers. After the Wannsee Conference in January 1942, the Nazis began the systematic deportation of Jews from all over Europe to six extermination camps established in former Polish territory -- Chelmno, Belzec, Sobibor, Treblinka, Auschwitz-Birkenau, and Majdanek. Extermination camps were killing centers designed to carry out genocide. Over three million Jews were gassed in extermination camps. In its entirety, the "Final Solution" consisted of gassings, shootings, random acts of terror, disease, and starvation that accounted for the deaths of about six million Jews -- two-thirds of European Jewry.
__________________


----------



## Xenophon

Mounds of shoes taken from death camp victims..Treblinka


----------



## Xenophon

A Jew pleads for mercy unheeded, Belzec


----------



## Xenophon

The Nazis pose before their work, Chelmno


----------



## Xenophon

Plaque at Sobibor, the death camp where the inmates fought back and were still killed by the Nazis


----------



## Xenophon

Human remains stacked high for disposal at Majdanek


----------



## Xenophon

Auschwitz had so many dead they could not all be burned, many where dumped into giant mass graves


----------



## Xenophon

Nazis doing what they did best, murdering the helpless


----------



## Xenophon

Einsatzgruppen hapily kill Jews and dump them in mass graves, Russia


----------



## Xenophon

"Brave" SS man murders a mother and child, Russia


----------



## Xenophon

More brave Germans in action, Einsatzgruppen operations, Russia


----------



## Xenophon

Before being shot, women were told to strip to their underwear and face away from the shooters, so the Nazis would not have to see their faces as they die


----------



## Xenophon

Some mass graves near Kiev Russia contained more then 5,000 Jews apeice


----------



## Xenophon

Dead Jews stacked with cord wood for body disposal by burning, a favored Nazi method. The smell would carry for as many as 100 miles


----------



## Xenophon

Dead jews awaiting disposal, the Nazis could kill faster then they could dispose of the remains


----------



## Xenophon

In the end, all that was left was the unburied dead of a lost generation of innocents, murdered by Nazis and today people say it never happened...


----------



## Xenophon

It was the greatest crime in human history


----------



## Xenophon

"Crimes against humanity" are more then just words..


----------



## Xenophon

'Dirty Jews' in this case children, soon to be disposed of by the Nazis


----------



## Xenophon

Germans ship Jews off to 'resettlement' (their word for extermination)


----------



## Xenophon

The last thing over a million Jews ever saw, the railway terminal at Auschwitz


----------



## strollingbones

this thread should come with a graphic images warning?  now who has gotten to you to the point of posting all these pictures?

if you really wish to be brutal do a thread on the medical atrocities committed there....there is no denying what happened in nazi germany.

and the people of dresden paid a high price for the crimes of their country.  

just my flipping two cents...full german on my mothers side....


----------



## Xenophon

The reason is simple, some people say this is a hoax, that it never happened.

Let them argue with their own eyes.


----------



## PixieStix

Xenophon said:


> The reason is simple, some people say this is a hoax, that it never happened.
> 
> Let them argue with their own eyes.


 


Anyone who denies the Holocaust, is nothing more than a bigot, for no reason, other than the need to hate, blame and deflect their own inadequacies, a deep jealousy. In other words like Hitler, they are mad, and/or; are politically motivated and are part of a growing propaganda movement.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F67gcaw1taQ[/ame]

*The Holocaust* (_HaShoah_, in Hebrew) is the term that describes the murder of six million Jews in Europe during World War II that was orchestrated by the National Socialist ('_Nazi_') Party in Germany. The Holocaust Wing of the Jewish Virtual Library contains articles, original documents, a holocaust glossary, a bibliography, and much more, all covering The Holocaust.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]History of the HolocaustAn Introduction[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]American Victims[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bibliography of The Holocaust, Nazi Germany and World War II[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chronology of Jewish Persecution[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Concentration Camps[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Displaced Persons[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Euthanasia (T-4) Program[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Einsatzgruppen[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Final Solution[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]First Use of Holocaust[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Forced Labor[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]German Business and the Third Reich[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The German Military[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ghettos[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Adolf Hitler[/FONT] <LI class=style1>Holocaust & World War II Maps 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holocaust Assets & Reparations[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holocaust Denial[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Holocaust Glossary[/FONT] <LI class=style1>Holocaust Museums, Monuments, Commemorations 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]How to File a Restitution Claim[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Immigration & Refugee Policy During WWII[/FONT] <LI class=style1>Japan and the Jews 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jews in Occupied Countries[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kristallnacht[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Liberators[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Maps[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Nazi Olympics[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Nazi Party[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Nazis & the Arts[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Nazis & The Jews[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Nuremberg Laws[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Palestine & the Holocaust[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Perpetrators[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Photographs[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pope Pius XII[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rescuers[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Resistance[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Responsa Regarding Saving Yourself & Your Children in the Holocaust[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Survivors[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tracing Family Members Lost in the Holocaust[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]U.S. Policy During World War II[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Victims[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What Makes the Holocaust Unique?[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]War Crimes[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Simon Wiesenthal Center's 36 Questions About the Holocaust[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What We Knew and When We Knew It[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]World Response to the Holocaust[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]World War II[/FONT]


----------



## PixieStix

What were their crimes? 


This is actual footage that contains shocking and real people being killed and dying and lives lost, because of a mad man
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3-Fx8HbMxc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3-Fx8HbMxc[/ame]

This is most awful


----------



## Xenophon

You know, i was recently told the holocaust is the same as UFOs, bigfoot or the loch ness monster.

Amazing.


----------

